# Do I need a hair cut?



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Mom says that as I am now six months old I need to get my first hair cut otherwise she will rename me scruffypoo. Just wondered what you guys think as I really like my scruffy look?

Love from Barkley xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Barkley! You're stunning, the colour of a delicious ginger pudding  It seems a shame to lose any of those gorgeous curls......maybe just a tiny bit off so you can see again?


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello Barkley :hug:
I think you look absolutely gorgeous with your long coat. Doris hasn't been clipped either but I'm thinking a trip to the groomer for a little face and 'bottom fluff' tidy might be a good idea  xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the scruffy look.

Groomers are not my favourite people today. I asked them to trim my two and take the length off their ears as their ears were extra long and looked very bedraggled when dew soaked.... when I picked the girls up they had cut their ears to skin length all the way round and front and back  Not what I wanted, they look ridiculous. ?
Ah well, it will grow.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love the scruffy look.
> 
> Groomers are not my favourite people today. I asked them to trim my two and take the length off their ears as their ears were extra long and looked very bedraggled when dew soaked.... when I picked the girls up they had cut their ears to skin length all the way round and front and back  Not what I wanted, they look ridiculous. ?
> Ah well, it will grow.


This seems to happen a LOT, I don't really understand why  I guess it's like us going to the hairdressers, but our poos can't say, "NOOOOOOO, I said a TRIM!!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

As others say, I think a little trim in front of the eyes, and possibly a 'hygiene trim' are all that you need young Barkley


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Guys, my dad agrees with you and spoke to mom about it so, a tiny trim it will be. Not sure he appreciated the thanks though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Barkley, you are a stunner :love-eyes:

I would allow only a little trim in the corners of the eyes!

My two have been washed and groomed today. Doing it myself is great, I love it. Neither have any matts, their coat is slightly longer because I can work with it now and keep it really good. I just did an eye trim and hygiene trim on Nina, and a ear and hygiene trim on Lola. As well as a full comb through, wash, condition and dry. I did their paws two weeks ago. I love it.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love the scruffy look.
> 
> Groomers are not my favourite people today. I asked them to trim my two and take the length off their ears as their ears were extra long and looked very bedraggled when dew soaked.... when I picked the girls up they had cut their ears to skin length all the way round and front and back  Not what I wanted, they look ridiculous. ?
> Ah well, it will grow.


This would never happen with _my_ groomer.... 

I'm sure they look very cute and coconut head-ish.... photos??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I love the scruffy look.
> 
> Groomers are not my favourite people today. I asked them to trim my two and take the length off their ears as their ears were extra long and looked very bedraggled when dew soaked.... when I picked the girls up they had cut their ears to skin length all the way round and front and back  Not what I wanted, they look ridiculous. ?
> Ah well, it will grow.


I'm sure they are gorgeous 

Let's see a picture!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Barkley is gorgeous 

I think the longer coats look lovely as long as you are able to keep them mat free. Molly is a manky muck monster so I keep her coat really short 

Oh no Marzi  why on earth would they cut ears so short


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

Stanley is booked in for a wee tidy up trim in about a weeks time. Can't get over how alike he and Barkley are!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I love the curls on top of Barkley's (and Stanley's) head. He looks gorgeous, but I bet he would like to see a little better.


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Stanley and Barkley are clearly twins and obviously well loved


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thats exactly how my mum and dad were discussing for a couple of days now!!! 


[email protected]


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

mum thinks i need a haircut!! dad said "no no no no no"


[email protected]


----------

